

Quick Hack: Find Out Who’s Viewing Your Facebook Profile - noveltysystems
http://facebooklogin.net/help/top-facebook-friends/

======
joshschreuder
I don't know of any evidence to indicate that your top x friends are ordered
by how often they view your profile.

~~~
noveltysystems
It seems like the number of times and frequency someone views your profile
would be an obvious ranking factor, but there's no way to know for sure how
Facebook actually sorts this list of IDs.

